# Blue vs Green Drywall compound and paper vs mesh



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Mesh tape is prone to failures unless it's locked down by a setting compound. I prefer paper tape. Green lid [all purpose] mud should be used for the initial paper tape coat although it can be used for all coats. The blue lid [lightweight] can be used for any coat after the tape has set.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If the Blue board you reference is the same as USG Imperial Board it is used with Imperial base & Diamond Finish Veneer plaster also can be used with Imperial Finish Plaster. If this is the board you must use the Imperial Brand mesh tape.
Also Imperial Board is not designed for use with Regular Joint compound or to have paint applied direct to the blue paper.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I think he's asking about the green lid versus blue lid joint compound.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

mark sr said:


> I think he's asking about the green lid versus blue lid joint compound.


My mistake I read it as Blue Board v Green Board.
See what old age will do to you.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I used paper and imo the trick is to make multiple passes over the tape, alternating my angle, to force as much of the mus as possible out from under. In the process that also forces the mud INTO the tape. Once the tape is saturated with mud it becomes part of the wallboard and there is no extra mud under it to increase the thickness of the seam.

Do you use a tape reel? It becomes a third hand. Apply what you need and then use your knife to tear off the tape and drop the end until your tape on the wall is secure. Then spin the reel to retrieve the excess.

Bud


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

jaketrades said:


> Thoughts on paper vs mesh when compounding? I've used both and feel like mesh is a lot faster. I've heard paper is better at hiding cracks though.



lol this is like saying that fresh oil in your is better at hiding your seized up engine. Paper is better because cracks are less likely to form than with mesh. Once formed, neither hides them.

Paper is stronger. Mesh while convenient should not be used with standard premixed compound. It's not strong enough. Amateur hour. The main benefit of mesh tape is ease of use, but if you have to use powder setting compound with it, then there goes your convenience. If you would like a strong compromise, use FibaFuse. Less error prone than paper, stronger than fiberglass mesh. Might even be stronger than paper. Although I don't like it for corners.


----------

